# question about 5-speed corvette frame



## alvl1936 (Apr 14, 2017)

i have a 1961 schwinn corvette 5-speed frame with a couple holes on the kickstand side im not sure about any help would be appreciated . ( not sure why this is the only photo i could download )


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 14, 2017)

someone drilled holes in it.not from the factory.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 14, 2017)

A previous owner must have gotten tired of his generator bracket slipping and took drastic measures. Do you know anyone with a welder?


----------

